# Bordetella Vaccine - how long does it last?



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Bordetella is a bit different from other vaccinations. For boarding, it's often recommended that the dog get it within the last six months. On the other hand...there are so many strains of kennel cough that sometimes dogs still come home from the kennel with it.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought it was a year, but I got Charlie in May, and my vet just sent me a postcard telling me that I needed to bring Charlie in for his Bordetella. When I called, they said it was good for 6 months and important if he goes to dog parks, boarding, etc. I don't wanna overvaccinate either, but I'd rather pay $14 for the shot than have to visit the vet down the road, because he does go to dog parks a lot.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! One more question while we wait for her vet office to open. lol They also require rabies and distemper. Distemper is usually given as part of the puppy series, correct?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Your friend can call the training facility and ask how frequent they need the vaccine?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

DHPP is distemper. It sometimes is abbreviated DHLPP, Da2PP... It should be boostered at 1 year.

Bordatella given in the NOSE is good for 6 months. Bordatella injection is good for 9-12 months depending on the vaccine manufacturer. 

I think the vaccine only covers about 30% of possible kennel cough strains.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

I have know answer but I was gonna ask yesterday about shots. Cash has had these shots:
7-13 shots given by breeder 
7-24 Bordetella booster
8-10 Bordetella booster 
9-13 bordetella booster /Rabies

I just got a call that he needs more WHAT????? I think they are wrong i'm gonna go down there today with all my paper work and ask. This will be the second time they have tried to give him unneeed shots. I think if they are wrong im looking into other vets. I could be wrong lol just from what I have looked up he doesn't need anymore until he's one.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Are you sure they're bordetella boosters?? It sounds like it might just be his puppy series and not bordetella boosters.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think some vets give bordatella boosters with the distemper shots...? And it's usually 3 times every 3 or 4 weeks. 

That said, I don't remember how many times Jacks got the bordatella his first year. We just had a schedule from the breeder and the vet basically set up all of the appointments.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

My breeder gave him parainfluenza/parvo/hepatitis/distemper on 7/13


this is word for for word on my paper work from the vets:

7/24 Bordetella Booster
7/24 Annual health Maintenance
7/24 Insestinal parasite Scn-


8/10 DHPP 1st or booster 

9/13 MKH DHPP 1st or booster
9/13 Rabies


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the vaccine schedule that Dr. Jean Dodds recommends, and most vets follow.

Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Both the intranasal and injectible forms of the kennel cough vaccine are labeled for 1 year. Some vets/trainers/groomers/boarding facilities want it given every 6 months. Unfortunately, if you want to be allowed in a facility where they require vaccination every 6 months, you will have to comply.

I went to a talk given by Dr. Richard Ford recently. He strongly recommends the intranasal vaccine unless "the dog is a jerk." Some of his reasons for preferring the IN vaccine:
1. Onset of immunity. Dogs are protected with in 72 hours following a single dose of the IN vaccine (even the initial dose). For the injectible, on initial vaccination, 2 doses of the vaccine are needed at least 2 weeks apart. Dogs are considered protected about 10 days following the second vaccine.
2. Duration of immunity. He states that newer challenge studies on the intranasal vaccine have been shown to protect dogs for 12-13 months while the duration of the injectible is unknown (and likely not long given that it is a killed vaccine). 
3. Protection from shedding. Dogs immunized by the IN route do not shed bacteria if challenged; dogs vaccinated by the injectible do shed bacteria following challenge.
4. Parainfluenza virus. IN vaccination provides superior protection against parainfluenza virus (one of the components of "kennel cough"). All IN kennel cough vaccines contain parainfluenza. Injectible parainfluenza vaccination provides minimal protection (he went to far as to say it would do as much good squirted in the left ear as it does being injected).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Sarah, anecdotally from the kennel industry, we have found that when there is an outbreak in kennels, the dogs that tend to get it are the ones who had the injected form, over 6 months prior. For that reason, most of us (on the forums, lists etc) prefer the intranasal.
FWIW.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I definitely prefer the intranasal for the protection, though the injectible is easier to give. Kennel cough is such a pain though since there are a lot of things that can cause "kennel cough" that aren't covered by vaccination. And since actual confirmation of the causative agent isn't often pursued, it's hard to know if an outbreak is one of the vaccine diseases or something entirely different.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My vet gives the intranasal bordetella. Truthfully I have only had one dog get kennel cough in years. Even with all the fosters. And I had a foster come in with kennel cough that showed up after a couple of days after he arrived.


----------

